# Camshaft position sensor in Altima02



## amyter (Apr 5, 2006)

I usually give to my Altima maintenance myself, I change the Camshaft position sensor because the car didn't start, ( very easy is at the right top of the engine) Nissan recommend to change both sensors at the same time (crankshaft position sensor) the problem is that the sensor is hidden below the engine, to change in the Nissan Shop cost me more than 100 dlls., ( too much for loosing and screw) anyone knows an easy way to change it?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

pm me your email and ill email you the insturctions


----------



## amyter (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thanks for the help*

My mail is [email protected]


----------



## amyter (Apr 5, 2006)

My mail is [email protected]. Thanks for the help


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You can replace it from the top, you just can't see it. Kinda hard to describe.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

amyter said:


> My mail is [email protected]. Thanks for the help


just wanted to see if you got my email


----------



## bob123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi am new to the forum and my 05 Altima is pulling up the same codes. 

The camshaft senors, crankshaft sensor, and another sensor I don't know about. 

I just replaced my o2 sensor a week ago and now I am having problems starting the car. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## bob123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I replace the Camshaft senor and Crankshaft senor or do I have to take it to the dealership?


----------



## amyter (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi bob123 you can change the camshaft sensor it is very easy (Upper Backside of the engine) but the crankshaft is very difficult, (It's hard to access) I recommend to take it to the a mechanic, dealership charge about a 100 for this job, I paid 20 to a good mechanic.


----------



## bob123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like that I would have to remove the air intake to access the crankshaft. 

Altima-Crankshaft-Camshaft-Sensor-Replacement-039

Do you remember what size allen wrench is used to remove the engine cover? All of mine are either too big or too small. I don't want to strip any bolts.


----------



## bob123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just in case I have any problems with the camshaft and crankshaft sensor, do you have the instructions? 

Can you e-mail them to me?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Both sensors can be replaced from the top.


----------



## bob123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok How? I now the basic. I just need to know the detailed steps. 

Example: How to disconnect the camshaft sensor from the wire. 

A how to video would be great.


----------

